# Looking for a glass lid for a 36x12 tank



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a planted tank with very low light. I am looking to upgrade my lighting but the hood I use won't allow for a new fixture. I am looking to get a glass lid, but I can't find one anywhere. Yes I know that it is better without a lid, but I have some SAE in the tank and I have heard that they are jumpers so I would much rather have a lid of some sort. 

Does anyone know somewhere in the GTA, preferably in the west end, or somewhere online that they carry glass lids? Does anyone have any other suggestions that might work without diffusing too much of the light? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

MOPS have it.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/glass-canopy-actual-size-14quot-12quot-p-1074.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A word to the wise - not all lids fit on all aquariums. Depending on the maker, their trims are slightly different, necessitating differnet size glass lids. I'd make sure with wherever you're getting the glass lid that it's compatible with the tank you have. 

This is more of a concern on tanks 24" long and up - I've never found it a problem with the really small tanks.


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Just found one. Checked out big ALS in Hamilton and they had them there. Just hope it fits! Now I just need to find a used or cheap new light!!! Thanks everyone.


----------

